# New Laptop



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey people

Could anyone offer me any advice on purchasing a new laptop? I don't have loads to spend (not 100% on the budget yet though) but would like a fairly good one.

Or recommend a certain one or make?

Thanks 

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It depends on what you want to use it for I guess. I use mine for pics, the odd letter & the internet. I got my lappy from Novatech & it's great - they do vary in price depending on what you want


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Without knowing what your budget is and what you want to use if for it's hard to recommend anything specific, really. 

If you just want it for internet surfing and basic picture storage, word processing you can get a fairly cheap one without going for top spec for around £300. 
If, however, you think you will using it for gaming etc. you might want to splash out a bit more and get one with enough memory and good enough sound/video cards to handle it. 

There's lots of places around that do good spec cheapish laptops now: Dell, Acer, Novatech. All of them are quite good (I have an Acer with AMD Athlon dual core processor and 2GB RAM, 250GB hard drive which cost about £300 (it was a present so don't know exactly how much). Apart from the fact I've already filled up the hard drive inside 6 months (although I have an external HD so not really a problem) and it's got Windows Vista on it (which is henious IMO but not much choice these days) it is perfectly adequate for my needs. I don't use it for gaming but I do do video editing on it which can be quite resource hungry and, of course, this is why I've used up all my hard drive already!  Something of around that spec would be adequate for most non-gaming/general use users. I should stress, if you are a gamer you need something that kicks butt because most games are very resource hungry and need the top quality graphics/sound systems to work. Check the spec on the newest release game in a shop for a guide - there are games coming out now that my 6 month old laptop would not handle!

I would say if you want something fairly decent, budget for about £500 all inclusive but expect to get a lot for that money and some extras thrown in too. Don't forget you can do deals so when you decide on a model, tell the shop assistant your budget is about £100 less than the price they are asking for it and see what kind of deal they can do for you. 

Good luck!

C~x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Really I need one with a good memory. I need it for phone editing and some filming. Don't really play games on it though. I'm so useless at choosing things like this


----------

